# Peeled hen



## patlet

He of my poor girls got attacked (free range has to be in range) probably by a fox or young coyote. Whoever it was grabbed her behind the wings, couldn't pick her up....she squawked of course and we all came running...but managed to peel three tin can lid sized holes in her back! Two on one side. And I do mean peeled. Skin is gone. Ugh. Anyway, the good news is that's it's now the third day and she's still eating, drinking, pooping and even standing, well, for a few minutes anyway. I used furazin with 4xs, wrapped her whole body in gauze and vet wrap. The children's Tylenol helps with the pain. Keep your fingers crossed and if anyone has any suggestions to help this good girl heal....please let me know!

Hello everyone. I have an Australorp hen who is the sweetest chicken in the world. I went away for a couple of days and my dog got out of his pen. when I got home I found my poor baby lying on the ground. I found an old clothes basket and put a comforter in it. I picked her up gently, put her in the basket, and took her in the house. the next morning she hadn't moved an inch. I took her outside in the sun and she jumped out of the basket on her own power. she is missing alot of her feathers and has a big hole in her back. If anyone has any tips to keep her alive, Please help.


----------



## 7chicks

Poor sweet little girl. =( I'm so glad you were home to save her. Sounds like you're doing all the right stuff. Maybe just beef up her diet because her body is going to need the extra nutrients for healing right now.


----------



## Energyvet

Keep the tissue moist with honey. Sounds crazy but honey works better than anything else.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Energyvet said:


> Keep the tissue moist with honey. Sounds crazy but honey works better than anything else.


The honey won't attract ants or other predators? What will the honey do?


----------



## Energyvet

Keeps the tissues moist and allows the new skin cells to move across the tissue bed and allow healing. You can use adaptic dressing bandages with the honey on the lesions. Have to change the dressing daily but honey works wonders. I'm in NJ so ants aren't an issue as its winter and isn't she inside in a hospital cage?


----------



## patlet

Oh she's inside, in a hospital Corona box, on a chair in the den. She hangs out with us and watches tv. I have used honey before, my Arab gelding pulled away and skidded across a tarred road. He left pieces of Merlin on the road. The fist sized hole in his shoulder showed muscle, much like the poor hen. It's been over ten years since he was so stupid but there is no scar, the shoulder moves fine ...you are right that honey works wonders! I did not use honey this time. I used furazin ointment. Stays moist, antibacterial, promotes healing. She's getting stronger every day. When she comes out of the box on her own, we'll look under the bandages....honey will be good to use, thanks for the tip!


----------



## patlet

She laid an egg today! I am so proud of her.


----------



## 7chicks

What an absolute sweetheart!!!


----------



## patlet

7chicks said:


> What an absolute sweetheart!!!


She looks very much like your avatar!


----------



## 7chicks

patlet said:


> She looks very much like your avatar!


That's my RIR Crabbie Abbie.  She'll be 3 this May already. Keeps a "very" close eye on me when I clean her house.  One of the first to greet you too. She's a sweetie. We won't tell her that though. She likes to keep up that extra tough girl personna.


----------



## patlet

7chicks said:


> That's my RIR Crabbie Abbie.  She'll be 3 this May already. Keeps a "very" close eye on me when I clean her house.  One of the first to greet you too. She's a sweetie. We won't tell her that though. She likes to keep up that extra tough girl personna.


My girl, no name....got any suggestions? Is purring and chirping. No egg this morning but she's started grooming herself. She's eating well and stands up by herself for a few seconds anyway. I hope she gets to be like your Crabbie Abbie.


----------



## patlet

Chickens are so tough! As long as they keep eating! Well, she's doing very well, in fact she's getting restless. She still has holes but they are actually healing! I took off the wrap bandage so she can walk more easily. She actually flew(!) up onto the table tonight. Amazing creatures!


----------



## 7chicks

Yay! I'm so proud of her! What a girl!


----------



## kaufranc

Glad to hear Patlet ! Amazing her surviving that, and to be so strong . She is a special one!


----------



## patlet

Well, the house chicken is doing so very well. I don't dare try her outside yet because I don't want the other chickens to reopen her...but man o man, I am sooo impressed by her healing! Thanks again EV, your advice was, as usual, spot on! These are pics, two days ago, of under her wings where there was NO skin. Isn't that awesome to see? And she loves roosting in the rafters at night. She's a happy girl now.


----------



## kaufranc

So glad to hear she is better! Awesome job taking care of her! Guess there is a vet in all of us, when the time is needed!


----------



## Jim

That is awesome. Seeing this helps me gain confidence in my abilities should it be needed.


----------



## fuzziebutt

Great!! Then she's a happy girl! Don't change the TV station though...


----------



## 7chicks

She's so darned cute!  Glad to see she's doing so well. Nothing like a momma's love for healing.


----------



## patlet

I would love to take credit for her recovery, but all I did was wrap and watch! This little hen got attacked, got away, climbed back into the coop and that's where I found her. It was all her! She kept eating, which as we all know, a bird that won't eat is a dead bird, and she kept quiet and clean until, tah dah! It's been only a few weeks! Amazing what Nature can do with just a little support. Simply amazing!


----------



## patlet

fuzziebutt said:


> Great!! Then she's a happy girl! Don't change the TV station though...


She really likes cartoons...go figure!


----------



## patlet

Right now she has come upstairs and is under my left elbow! I think she's lonely! Wahahaha...this is soooo awesome!


----------



## 7chicks

Awww, she loves you so. She's wishing mom a happy valentine's day.  When I had Lilah in the house with me because she was so little and the others would really beat her, it was just the best. She had her own little habits. One was napping on an old rag rug I set for her on the back of the couch where she loved to be. She'd be above my head while I studied. She'd fall fast asleep and I'd end up with an occasional foot on my head while she slept. Goofball.  Also raced Izzabelle to the dog dish for treats. I don't know how many times those 2 swapped dishes even though both had the same snacks. I actually was in tears when she was ready and wanting to be in the big girl coop at night. I was so lonesome in the evenings. She spent just over 6 months inside with me at night. Love it when on rare occasion she comes in to visit me. Runs to the fridge and waits for me to find her some treats. Spoiled brat!  Oh yes, the very things we do for love of a chicken.  Did you name your girl yet?


----------



## Energyvet

Glad I could help. The most important part of healing wounds for man or beast is moisture to the lesion to allow the little skin cells to move along the edges and Granulate in. The nutrition is the second component in supplying the proper building blocks to replace tissue. Most wounds don't need antibiotics. Isn't it amazing to watch healing? Most don't know what that looks like anymore.


----------



## patlet

7chicks said:


> Awww, she loves you so. She's wishing mom a happy valentine's day.  When I had Lilah in the house with me because she was so little and the others would really beat her, it was just the best. She had her own little habits. One was napping on an old rag rug I set for her on the back of the couch where she loved to be. She'd be above my head while I studied. She'd fall fast asleep and I'd end up with an occasional foot on my head while she slept. Goofball.  Also raced Izzabelle to the dog dish for treats. I don't know how many times those 2 swapped dishes even though both had the same snacks. I actually was in tears when she was ready and wanting to be in the big girl coop at night. I was so lonesome in the evenings. She spent just over 6 months inside with me at night. Love it when on rare occasion she comes in to visit me. Runs to the fridge and waits for me to find her some treats. Spoiled brat!  Oh yes, the very things we do for love of a chicken.  Did you name your girl yet?


We've thought of a couple of names, but nothing's stuck. My dearly beloved says "Chicken!" rather often now she's taking over the house. We either name a critter immediately or they end up descriptive! We've had Mare, Crow, Raccoonie, Robin and now The House Chicken. So unless someone can come up with a better one...


----------



## patlet

Energyvet said:


> Glad I could help. The most important part of healing wounds for man or beast is moisture to the lesion to allow the little skin cells to move along the edges and Granulate in. The nutrition is the second component in supplying the proper building blocks to replace tissue. Most wounds don't need antibiotics. Isn't it amazing to watch healing? Most don't know what that looks like anymore.


It IS amazing! I really did not think that she was going to make it. My hands were shaking when I first picked her up. You never know what you'll find. But because of her determination and survival skills, you are so right...it is really making all of us feel good. We all laugh together....us, The House Chicken and the dogs. It has been a good experience.... After a very bad one.


----------



## Energyvet

And you feel empowered. Just what modern medicine doesn't want. They like you fearful and dependent.


----------



## patlet

Energyvet said:


> And you feel empowered. Just what modern medicine doesn't want. They like you fearful and dependent.


You know that seems to be the case doesn't it? If I had brought her to the docs can you imagine the hassle and cost? And who's needs would have been met? She's doing very well, without the major expense. And the attitude would have been "it's only a chicken". I most say EV that you are very different from your professional peers in this regard. You really care about the critter, not the $. It is a pleasure to know that there are still folks like you around! Thanks for being here and so helpful!


----------



## Energyvet

And I've been black listed because of it.


----------



## 7chicks

Energyvet said:


> And I've been black listed because of it.


Isn't that the way it always goes.  The more honest and true you are, the bigger the beating you get. Even at my work, the sneaky and dishonest stay on top. I won't play the highschool drama games so I get dished the poo.  By July I should be able to say see-ya! and be moving on to a better job. I'm counting down the weeks.  I got asked about a month ago if I thought about staying on when I was done with college & licensed. Umm, nope! Have already been asked by other places who are more up-standing about joining them. I kept that close to myself though.


----------



## Energyvet

Protect yourself. I'm an idiot warrior!


----------



## phicri72

patlet said:


> Oh she's inside, in a hospital Corona box, on a chair in the den. She hangs out with us and watches tv. I have used honey before, my Arab gelding pulled away and skidded across a tarred road. He left pieces of Merlin on the road. The fist sized hole in his shoulder showed muscle, much like the poor hen. It's been over ten years since he was so stupid but there is no scar, the shoulder moves fine ...you are right that honey works wonders! I did not use honey this time. I used furazin ointment. Stays moist, antibacterial, promotes healing. She's getting stronger every day. When she comes out of the box on her own, we'll look under the bandages....honey will be good to use, thanks for the tip!


Honey not only provides moisture since it's hygroscopic, it also has anti-bacterial properties. That's why someone has suggested honey.


----------



## 7chicks

Have we come up with a name yet for our sweet girl Patlet?


----------



## Janey

Poor wee thing she looks like sh is doing great though and I have heard honey is the best thing to use too. good luck with her


----------



## Pollo

Sweet girl! When I was helping at a friends farm, someone brought in a hen that had all its back feathers riped out be a dog. Poor thing was so sore. We looked after her and she soon went back to her home. I hope your girl recovers soon. Great news she laid an egg.


----------



## patlet

Pollo said:


> Sweet girl! When I was helping at a friends farm, someone brought in a hen that had all its back feathers riped out be a dog. Poor thing was so sore. We looked after her and she soon went back to her home. I hope your girl recovers soon. Great news she laid an egg.


She laid another today! Did your girl reassimilate ok? I am getting worried that she will prefer being inside with us instead of outside with her sisters. I really don't want her to have any more stress.


----------



## patlet

7chicks said:


> Have we come up with a name yet for our sweet girl Patlet?


Our names all suck...well, what about Perry? Short for persistent? See? Hopeless....


----------



## Energyvet

Don't define her by her illness. Name her by her personality. You ever talk to people you don't know and in the first 5 minutes their name becomes Diabetes? Don't let the illness define the being. Name her Joy!


----------



## patlet

Energyvet said:


> Don't define her by her illness. Name her by her personality. You ever talk to people you don't know and in the first 5 minutes their name becomes Diabetes? Don't let the illness define the being. Name her Joy!


You got it! Joy it is!


----------



## 7chicks

Cute! My Alyviah Joy (my australorp/white leghorn mix) said she loves it too.  When she is ready, she'll be wanting to join the others again. My Lilah did. She was ready sooner than I was. I actually cried when she was ready to head back with the others. I missed her inside with me!!!! But alas, it was nice to see her happy again.


----------



## Pollo

The hen we looked after was a friends neighbors hen. I'm not sure how she got on when she went back with her flock. But I guess there were a few ruffled feathers and then they settle down. Joy is a great name. So pleased she laid another egg, that is such a good sign.


----------



## patlet

Well folks its been a huge success for Joy! She went back out last night and this morning she is in the top hen group and as happy as can be! Thank you all for your support through this adventure! Joy is, well, healed! Wouldn't it be nice if all joy was so quickly healed?


----------



## kaufranc

Yeah for Joy!


----------



## Energyvet

I like happy endings!


----------



## patlet

I like happy ones too! Thanks again!


----------



## Pollo

Fabulous! Great news


----------



## patlet

Oh chicken people! Joy was outside the coop tonight, very unhappy and not able to walk well. We brought her back into the house. She ate and we put her up into her rafter spot to sleep. She's bruised up but not open. I think poor Joy has been demoted. Bummer bummer bummer. Any ideas on what to do now?


----------



## 7chicks

I would keep her with me like you have been for a bit longer. Just to give her more healing time yet. You might have to reintroduce her slowly again like you would a newbie.


----------



## patlet

*Poor Joy*



7chicks said:


> I would keep her with me like you have been for a bit longer. Just to give her more healing time yet. You might have to reintroduce her slowly again like you would a newbie.


I feel so badly about this...I thought she was all better! And now, she's hardly moving. Man o man....please send good thoughts towards Joy. She's bummed right out.


----------



## 7chicks

She's in good hands. She has her mom. Joy will be bouncing back in no time. In the meantime, hugs to you and Joy.


----------



## Energyvet

Hope our little Joy bounces back!


----------



## patlet

Poor Joy isn't eating very much. :worried:


----------



## Energyvet

Try meal worms. That's what worked for me.


----------



## patlet

Energyvet said:


> Try meal worms. That's what worked for me.


Good idea. I'll pick some up.


----------



## 7chicks

Gatorade or anything on that order with electrolytes. Save-a-chick is my go to I keep on-hand for times like this. Its for chicks that are having a hard time but it has worked wonders when my Chloe was not well.


----------



## 513

How's Joy doing? Hope she has perked up n feeling better


----------



## 7chicks

Hey Joy's mom, just checking in to see how the little sweetie is doing.


----------



## patlet

Joy is back on the mend. She finally went to roost with a full crop last night. It's taken all this time to get over her depression and now, Joy has returned! I am not going to return her to the flock until the weather breaks and everyone is back outside. I am going to treat her like a newbie as was suggested. But, until then Joy is our house hen. She is a real sweetie and likes to hang out with us while we watch TV. I will send along everyone's well wishes to her. You guys are the best.


----------



## 7chicks

Whew! Glad all is okay. I was getting worried. Hugs to you our sweet little Joy!


----------



## Energyvet

Great. The silence was pregnant with possibility. Glad it turned out for you.


----------



## 513

Excellent! Thank you for letting us know


----------



## patlet

I hate to ask this but does anyone want Joy? I am afraid to put her back outside and she really can't stay inside forever. I would be very willing to deliver her.


----------



## 513

Oh Pat, can you not put her outside on her own somewhere that she can be seen but not touched for a few days? Where abouts are you?


----------



## 7chicks

She'll make her way back in again patlet. Its just going to take some time unfortunately. If you can separate her during the day with a friendly one or two to buddy up with, that really helps. Helps build her confidence back up. They're such a pack animal and want to be with their own kind. I hate to see you give her up. You have been through so much with her and she's such a nice girl. I had Lilah in with me at night for 6 months. It was worth it though. I had to get her a buddy but it worked. She's my love. Those darned brown eyes sucker me every time!


----------



## patlet

Right now a spring storm is going on. It will be a few more days until the chickens venture out again. Joy's content roosting in the rafter. My dearly beloved is being very patient regarding bird poop. So everyone is all set for now. However, the longer I isolate her, the less likely the boss flock will reaccept her. I have two lone roosters who are large and persistent. I think that's what happened to her last time. There are forty birds out there, and she's gonna be low bird. I guess I could get rid of the two boys, then she'd only have hens to contend with and that leaves the three flocked roosters. One flock has only four birds, he'd probably take her in. The loners would fight over her too much. Maybe if there was single bachelor? I dunno. The dynamics of multiflocking. I have another low bird or two that would be fine with Joy, but I really don't need more house hens. It's a quandary. I could rig yet another caged area....perhaps that really is the only reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Energyvet

I would choose slow intro rather than backtracking again.


----------

